# T/C Hawken .54 percussion.....



## Alan in GA (Sep 12, 2015)

I may get to hunt the primitive week this year. Traded into a like new T/C 54 last year. I've had and sold 45 and 50 bores but being that I like shooting RB I wanted a bigger bore to be able to shoot 'big enough' RB. I have components which include Clear Shot AND Clean Shot powders. I've not even shot it yet and times a waistin'.
Anyone shooting a .54?


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 12, 2015)

Got a 54 Hawken and a 54 Renegade. Love em! The 54 doesn't mess around...it's a nasty beast. I've found that I get the best results with real black powder and No Excuses bullets...give it a try!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep, love the .54. Mine likes a .524 round ball with a .018 patch, and 75 grains of FF Goex black powder.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep...Had a CVA .54 cal Hawken for 25 yrs...."tight" patched
round ball with 80-85 grains of Pyrodex, usually blows right
thru a deers heart/lung area.....

Bought some MMP sabots this year and have various .45 cal
bullets i am trying out....230 gr hard ball for 45acp shoots good
and 225gr HP is also accurate....Mine is a slow twist Hawken, but
so far the sabots work good......
Hope to try them out during this deer season...


----------



## Buster (Sep 12, 2015)

I have been shooting the 54 for many years
Mine likes the TC 430 grain maxiballs the best


----------



## deermaster13 (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a hawken 54 love mine. It seems to like great plain 425 grain bullets with 80 grains pyrodex. For some reason triple 7 does not work well in it.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 14, 2015)

godogs57 said:


> Got a 54 Hawken and a 54 Renegade. Love em! The 54 doesn't mess around...it's a nasty beast. I've found that I get the best results with real black powder and No Excuses bullets...give it a try!



^^^^^ This


----------



## stabow (Sep 14, 2015)

I had a Renegade long time back with 2 barrels and gave it to my son. I just bought a used one with a smooth barrel so I called my son and hade him send one of the barrels to me. Looking forward to getting it I bought it for my grandson.


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 15, 2015)

snuffy said:


> ^^^^^ This



Ol Snuffy knows his stuff....


----------



## snuffy (Sep 17, 2015)

godogs57 said:


> Ol Snuffy knows his stuff....



I learned it from you.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I got busy and did not even get in the stand much with my bow this fall.... Hope to make up for it in January as Cobb County is in the 'extended' archery season 5 county area.
I still would like to get my T/C 54 Hawken out..... Do you guys/girls using black powder get your guns clean enough to have no rust after using?? It's the only thing that makes me want to use a clean substitute powder.


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 29, 2015)

"Do you guys/girls using black powder get your guns clean enough to have no rust after using??"

In a word:  YES.  Cleaning a black powder rifle is just not the big deal people tend to make it.  I only shoot flintlocks, so none of the substitutes work for me, but in reality none of them are truly "clean". 

If it takes more than 10 minutes to clean your rifle you are overthinking it.  Plain hot soapy water will clean a barrel fine.


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 29, 2015)

I had a .54 Renegade for about 20 years. The original owners manual listed, for a round ball, 120 grains of 2fg as the max. load. That load really packs a punch on both ends. Mine liked 110 grains much better and 100 grains even better. My most accurate 100 yard charge was 88 grains. I would probably use 88 grains for hunting nowadays seeing as  most of my shots are well under 100 yards.
Put your rifle on half cock and drive out the wedge. Lift the front of the barrel and slip it out of the notch in the breech. Now put enough water in a bucket to come a few inches higher than the nipple then put the breech end in the water. Wet a patch then start running it up and down. It will start pumping water out the top. Do this until clean water comes out and the patch is clean.
Dry off your barrel and stand it upside down on a piece of cardboard or carpet and let the water run out. After 30 minutes or so run a few dry patches through it, then a patch soaked in WD40, then another dry patch. Oil your barrel, put it back in the stock and oil the outside of your rifle.
Your done.


----------



## Old_School (Feb 5, 2016)

Alan in GA said:


> I got busy and did not even get in the stand much with my bow this fall.... Hope to make up for it in January as Cobb County is in the 'extended' archery season 5 county area.
> I still would like to get my T/C 54 Hawken out..... Do you guys/girls using black powder get your guns clean enough to have no rust after using?? It's the only thing that makes me want to use a clean substitute powder.



Easy to clean with warm soapy water.  However, when I'm at the range or in the field, I'll often use Windex w/ammonia for a quick cleanup, followed by Bore Butter or similar as a protectant.  Hours or several days later, I'll do a thorough warm water clean.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2016)

I have found over the years that most of the "clean" substitutes actually foul more and are harder to clean than real black powder, myself. They don't go off as fast, either.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 9, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have found over the years that most of the "clean" substitutes actually foul more and are harder to clean than real black powder, myself. They don't go off as fast, either.



I could not agree more!


----------

